# Programm zur Zinsberechnung



## Anouschka_93 (29. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich muss in C++ ein Programm zur Zinsberechnung schreiben:

Anforderungen:

Eingabe von Startkapital, Zinssatz und Laufzeit
Berechnung mit und ohne Zinseszins
Verwenden von Anwendungs- und Klassenassistenten sowie Ressourcen- Editoren zur Gestaltung des Programm

Ahhhhh............... Wie um Himmels willen soll ich das tun? Ich bräuchte da dringend mal Hilfe!

Danke!


----------



## Tobias K. (29. November 2004)

moin


Arbeitest du mit dem Visual Studio?
Denke mal schon.

Also neues MFC Projekt anlegen und angeben das es Dialogfeld basierend sein soll!

Dann in den Startdialog 3 Editfelder rein für die Eingaben und 2 für die Ausgaben.
Dann einen Button einfügen, zum Starten der Berechnungen.
Dann im Editor doppelklick auf den Button und schon ist ein "Funktionsrohling" für den Button erstellt.

Jetzt in aus der Funktion heraus die Werte aus den 3 Eingabefeldern holen, rechnen, und über die Ausgabefelder umleiten.

So einfach ist das.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Anouschka_93 (29. November 2004)

Ich hab den Borland C++ Builder. Das Fenster mit Editfeldern, Ausgabefeld und Buttons (Berechnen und Ende) hab ich, dann hörts aber auch schon auf.

_"Jetzt in aus der Funktion heraus die Werte aus den 3 Eingabefeldern holen, rechnen, und über die Ausgabefelder umleiten"_

...genau das ist mein Problem, wie hol ich mir die Werte zur Berechnung und schick das Ergebnis zur Auswertung


----------



## Tobias K. (29. November 2004)

moin


Leider kenn ich mich mitn BCB nicht aus.

Steht dir die Funktion UpdateData() zur verfügung?
Wenn ja kann ich es dir in fast 2 Sätzen erklären (vielleicht lange Sätze....).


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Anouschka_93 (29. November 2004)

jau, UpdateData gibts...


----------



## Tobias K. (29. November 2004)

moin


Noch eine Sache.
Hast du CString? Oder was benutzt du für Strings?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Anouschka_93 (29. November 2004)

Da muss ich doch mal wieder ind er Borland Hilfe kramen...

Unter CString nichts gefunden, unter Strings folgendes:

_Summary_
_A typedef for:_
_basic_string<char, char_traits<char>, allocator<char>>_
_For more information about strings, see the entry basic_string._

Unter basic_string: ...uppps, ziemlich viel  

 Ohje, was tu ich hier... Kannst Du mir 'nen Tip geben, wie man das mit Microsoft Visual C++ macht? Dann mach ich das vielleicht besser an der Fh...

Danke


----------



## Daniel Toplak (30. November 2004)

Evtl. solltest du dich zunächst mal mit den Grundzügen von C++ aus einandersetzen.
Also realisier das ganze zunächst mal als Konsolenprogramm und lerne was Klassen, Vererbung und Polymorphie sind.
Danach setzt dich mit deinem Klassenframework auseinander (in deinem Fall VCL für Borland oder MFC für Visual Studio).
Du sollstest auch das Prinzip von Nachrichtenbehandlung verstehen, was unerlässlich ist für GUI-Programmierung.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Liko (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi, das ganze , gleiche Zinsberechnung Programm  findest du in dem beiliegenden Visual C++  Buch des packetes ' Game programming' , das kostet 13,95 Euro. Der Visual C++ .6  Compiler Editor Edition ist auch dabei. Das ganze ist von einem Versandhaus zu erhalten, ich habe leider den Namen nicht im Kopf.


----------

